#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Quem trabalha com boleto?

## Bender

Amigos eu de novo, seguinte tava aqui na luta com meu link que agora parece que tem uma luz no final do tunel conforme meu post anterior, mas isso nao vem ao caso... 
Mas me deparei com outro problema que talvez seja de muitos outros aqui. Seguinte eu aqui trabalho no modelo de cobrança via boleto bancario, aqui uso o Banco do Brasil e eles me cobram R$2,50 por boleto, aqui tem mes que tenho que pagar mais de R$1.200,00 para o banco por usar o boleto, só que aqui o banco faz tudo eu so emito pelo gerenciador que por sinal é um lixo o troço mal feito.. e o banco trata de imprimir e por nos correios. Queria ver com os amigos aqui do Under qual a modalidade de cobrança de voces e qual o valor que voces tem pago pro banco. Aqui eu acho muito caro 2,50 por boleto. 

Alguem conseguiu mais barato?

Abraços 

Fiquem com Deus.

----------


## IPCorpore

> Amigos eu de novo, seguinte tava aqui na luta com meu link que agora parece que tem uma luz no final do tunel conforme meu post anterior, mas isso nao vem ao caso... 
> Mas me deparei com outro problema que talvez seja de muitos outros aqui. Seguinte eu aqui trabalho no modelo de cobrança via boleto bancario, aqui uso o Banco do Brasil e eles me cobram R$2,50 por boleto, aqui tem mes que tenho que pagar mais de R$1.200,00 para o banco por usar o boleto, só que aqui o banco faz tudo eu so emito pelo gerenciador que por sinal é um lixo o troço mal feito.. e o banco trata de imprimir e por nos correios. Queria ver com os amigos aqui do Under qual a modalidade de cobrança de voces e qual o valor que voces tem pago pro banco. Aqui eu acho muito caro 2,50 por boleto. 
> 
> Alguem conseguiu mais barato?
> 
> Abraços 
> 
> Fiquem com Deus.


 
Você tem é muita sorte, ou uma ótima negociação com o banco. Aqui pago R$ 2,50 no convênio simples, em que eu fico responsável por gerar, imprimir, e enviar o boleto para o cliente, o banco só faz o recebimento, e esse valor não tem choro. Então sinta-se feliz em pagar tão pouco por esse seu convênio.

Forte abraço

----------


## Bender

Caro IPCorpore que banco é esse que você trabalha que só falta lhe arrancar os rins, pq os olhos já lhe arrancaram faz tempo. 

Mas vamos aguardar pra ver o que os nossos amigos do under conseguiram..

Abraços.

----------


## IPCorpore

> Caro IPCorpore que banco é esse que você trabalha que só falta lhe arrancar os rins, pq os olhos já lhe arrancaram faz tempo. 
> 
> Mas vamos aguardar pra ver o que os nossos amigos do under conseguiram..
> 
> Abraços.


 
rs.. Mesmo que o seu amigo... Banco do Brasil, estou vendo uma boa negociação aqui com o Bradesco pra tentar trocar, mas creio que valor melhor que o que vc tem para esse seu convênio não consiga encontrar não...

Mas vamos aguardar pra ver o que o pessoal tem.

----------


## xandemartini

Eu uso o Sicredi, R$ 2,00 por boleto e eles se encarregam de imprimir e entregar tudo pro cliente. E outra, só debitam a tarifa quando o valor cai na conta corrente. Muito bom o serviço, porém não sei se tem aí em minas gerais o Sicredi.

----------


## mgn5005

Amigo aqui estamos passando para o Bradesco, negociamos em R$2,00 por boleto e tem a vantagem do cliente poder pagar nos correios em horarios mais flexiveis que os bancarios.



Abraços



Marcelo

----------


## Josue Guedes

Aqui estou usando o Bradesco, pagando R$2,55 por boleto, caro demais, mais o software é um show, o acesso web empresarial também é muito bom. Estamos pensando em fazer um esquema de cobrança proprio para fugir do banco, mais é bem complicado.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

impossível não trabalhar com boletos ou qualquer forma de cobrança bancára. Sou cliente do Banco do Brasil, mas utilizo o Itaú para cobranças e pago de R$ 2,00 a R$ 3,00 conforme o tipo de cobrança. Os valores são esses mesmos, não tem muito o que fazer. Pelo que eu sei pela CEF fica mais em conta, conforme diz um amigo que tem cobrança pela Caixa.

----------


## KALAMAT

Bom dia,

O meu cliente paga R$1,25 pela caixa/lotericas ou R$3,20 se pagar em outros bancos.

Discrimino no boleto o valor de tarifa bancária, até porque quando reajusto a mensalidade, o fica mais facil pro cliente saber exatamente quanto ele me paga e quando é pro banco.

----------


## Acronimo

depois de tanto reclamar, (tinha 3 bancos itau unibando e bb) eu consegui no bb por 1,08
para eles entregarem

----------


## netosdr

> depois de tanto reclamar, (tinha 3 bancos itau unibando e bb) eu consegui no bb por 1,08
> para eles entregarem


Excelente preço, aqui uso caixa, se pagar na loteria pago R$ 1,25 por boleto. Se pagar na caixa R$ 1,50 e R$ 3,20 se pagar em outro lugar.
No meu caso eu entrego todos, mas estou pensando em colocar um sistema que possua uma central pra que o proprio cliente acesse e imprima seu boleto, aí sim vai ficar em conta.

----------


## Acronimo

o meu é 1,08 com o banco bb fazendo a entrega

----------


## redewpf

Excelente preço, aqui uso bb e itau, o bb era 5,00 carteira simples sem registro com varia negociações cosegui fixa em R$3,00 o boleto e o itau a mesma coisa so q consegui por R$2,95.

----------


## netosdr

Tinha pensado em uma forma alternativa de recebimento, mas todas que penso dá dor de cabeça, a melhor em tempos pra nossa realidade é realmente o boleto...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Tinha pensado em uma forma alternativa de recebimento, mas todas que penso dá dor de cabeça, a melhor em tempos pra nossa realidade é realmente o boleto...


o melhor mesmo e boleto, menos problemas, tudo mais facil..

eu ainda reçedo de casa em saca, mas e uma dificuldade, no final, da no mesmo que pagar par ao banco entregar...

vou migrar breve para ese tipo de cobrança..

dem uma holhada nisto, acho que pode ajudar..

http://www.useisp.com.br

eu to pensando, tenho um amigo testando, dependendo dos resultados vou migrar tambem..

----------


## JAMFS

> Eu uso o Sicredi, R$ 2,00 por boleto e eles se encarregam de imprimir e entregar tudo pro cliente. E outra, só debitam a tarifa quando o valor cai na conta corrente. Muito bom o serviço, porém não sei se tem aí em minas gerais o Sicredi.


aqui tem sicredi vou entrar em contato com eles, eu estou pagando R$ 3,26 por boleto pago via banco sistema simples eu mesmo gero imprimo embalo e envio para os clientes conserteza vou entrar em contato com o sicredi, estou usando a Caixa Economica Federal


Obs.: R$ 3,26 se for pago em outros bancos se for pago na caixa ou lotericas me cobram R$ 1,16, mas aqui existe o banco Banrisul que tem sistema de colocar aceite de contas até em vendas no meio das vila tem por todo lado ai a maior parte dos boleto é R$ 3,26

----------


## IPCorpore

> Excelente preço, aqui uso caixa, se pagar na loteria pago R$ 1,25 por boleto. Se pagar na caixa R$ 1,50 e R$ 3,20 se pagar em outro lugar.
> No meu caso eu entrego todos, mas estou pensando em colocar um sistema que possua uma central pra que o proprio cliente acesse e imprima seu boleto, aí sim vai ficar em conta.


 Esse negócio de central do cliente, e enviar boleto por e-mail, eu já tentei a algum tempo atrás, quase fiquei careca, td mês cliente dizia que não recebia e-mail, dizendo que não sabia entrar na central do cliente, outro dizendo que não tinha impressora, era um caos total. A melhor solução é mesmo boleto entregue no endereço físico mesmo. Pelo menos aqui pra mim.

Abraços

----------


## netosdr

> Esse negócio de central do cliente, e enviar boleto por e-mail, eu já tentei a algum tempo atrás, quase fiquei careca, td mês cliente dizia que não recebia e-mail, dizendo que não sabia entrar na central do cliente, outro dizendo que não tinha impressora, era um caos total. A melhor solução é mesmo boleto entregue no endereço físico mesmo. Pelo menos aqui pra mim.
> Abraços


Eu to pensando em fazer um teste, quanto ao cliente dizer que não tem impressora, é só ele copiar a linha do código de barras do boleto e efetuar o pagamento pelo número na lotérica.
Quanto a dizer que não consegue entrar, podemos realizar uma visita pra ir explicando como funciona...
Será que vai me dar dor de cabeça?

----------


## Acronimo

experiencia propria, vai sim, imagine fazer isso em 1000 clientes
melhor forma é negociar com o banco, e o proprio enviar o boleto, 
estou em fase de teste o pagamento por cartao de credito, tenho 6 clientes que opera assim
eu multiplico o valor da mensalidade por 12, e o valor eu divido por 12, assim o cliente paga em 12 vezes, e eu recebo avista, é ate uma forma de fidelizar o cliente
tem o myauth 3 que deixa o boleto na tela de login tb, ai não tem desculpas de não sei como entrar, ou não teho impressora, pois se aparece é so copiar o codigo de barras, ou ate mesmo vir ao escritorio que fazemos uma impressao pro cliente, sem cobrar nada,

----------


## netosdr

> experiencia propria, vai sim, imagine fazer isso em 1000 clientes
> melhor forma é negociar com o banco, e o proprio enviar o boleto, 
> estou em fase de teste o pagamento por cartao de credito, tenho 6 clientes que opera assim
> eu multiplico o valor da mensalidade por 12, e o valor eu divido por 12, assim o cliente paga em 12 vezes, e eu recebo avista, é ate uma forma de fidelizar o cliente
> tem o myauth 3 que deixa o boleto na tela de login tb, ai não tem desculpas de não sei como entrar, ou não teho impressora, pois se aparece é so copiar o codigo de barras, ou ate mesmo vir ao escritorio que fazemos uma impressao pro cliente, sem cobrar nada,


Entregar boleto por boleto não dá, pagar R$ 3,00 por cada boleto tb não dá.
O lucro é muito pequeno, precisamos buscar o melhor caminho.

----------


## Acronimo

amigo o unico recurso é vc fazer o carne entao e o cliente pagar diretamente no escritorio, quando comecei eui pagava 3,10 por boleto que o banco enviava, fica mais profissional, e menos dor de cabeça, pois eu so importava o bd do programa paara o banco 
3 reais é pouco, e é menos dor de cabeça

----------


## netosdr

> amigo o unico recurso é vc fazer o carne entao e o cliente pagar diretamente no escritorio, quando comecei eui pagava 3,10 por boleto que o banco enviava, fica mais profissional, e menos dor de cabeça, pois eu so importava o bd do programa paara o banco 
> 3 reais é pouco, e é menos dor de cabeça


Carnê? Inviável!

Imagina 500, 1000 pessoas se acumulando nos dias perto do vencimento pra pagar a fatura? Credo.
E outra coisa, seria um ponto pra vc ser roubado, ia ficar muito na vista, a bandidagem ia rolar...
Sem chance...

Boleto é melhor com certeza, mas R$ 3 / boleto é impraticável. Pelo menos pra quem tem tudo certo, link, paga impostos, funcionários, etc..

----------


## Acronimo

bom, eu pago link de 10 megas, tenho 10 funcionarios ao todo juntando os 2 provedores tenho 16 megas e 15 funcionarios, pago todos os impostos, sou registrado, pago aluguel dos escritorios, e das salas de laborarotorios, ao todo são 5 salas, pago celulares corporativos, telefones, entao a meu ver estou todo certo, se tiver algo errado me avisem, por favor, 
mas não deixo de pagar 3 reais de cada cliente, mesmo que meu plano mais barato é 50 reais, eu ia preferir passar 1,50 para o cliente e assumir os outros 1,50 e ter uma coisa mais profissional que não me dê dor de cabeça do que ficar "economizando" e ficar com a fama de "provedor fundo de quintal" 
se tem 500 a 1000 clientes, esse é mais um motivo para vc poder negociar com o banco, pois quando interei 700 clientes eu fiz um acordo com o banco e consegui boleto a 1,08
se vc tem esses clientes, 3 reais não seria um valor tão absurdo, vendo pelo lado de cada cliente, 
por favor faça uma coisa bem feita, gaste um pouco a mais, melhor que ter uma má fama na cidade como provedor ruim, pois cobrança atendimento, e uma coisa que eu prezo muito é dar o cliente opções, ele pode imprimir, pagar com cartao, pagar no escritorio, oou no boleto do proprio banco,

pelo amor de Deus, com 500 clientes se queixar de 3 reais, se chama desespero

----------


## netosdr

> pelo amor de Deus, com 500 clientes se queixar de 3 reais, se chama desespero


Pelo visto vc paga "todos" os impostos...
Usa licença "alugada" ou própria, porque a minha carga real de imposto gira acima de 20%, incluindo ICMS, PIS, COFINS, FUST, FUNTEL, INSS, FGTS, etc, etc..

Agora vc me diz que tá nadando em dinheiro, que não precisa economizar nos boletos? Que asneira

Se vc faz tudo "certo", com certeza não tem o lucro que diz ter.

Fico por aqui.

----------


## Acronimo

bom amigo, se vc quer economizar tanto em boleto, eu imagino como deve querer economizar tb em equipamentos, se acha que 3 reais é muito para melhorar a forma de cobrança do seu provedor, entao vc deve ser um "pseudo-provedor" não estou nadando em grana, mas não messo esforço para ter qualidade, e a satisfação dos meus clientes, pois isso é o meu ganha pão, 
pergunte a todos que tem provedor se 3 reais é muito, 
o que eu estou falando é se vc tem os 500 clientes como diz que tem, lógico que uma pessoa provida de inteligência tentaria uma negociação com o banco, foi o que fiz,

----------


## Acronimo

uma pergunta, se acha que pagando todos os impostos vc não tem lucro, entao pra que vc tem provedor?
pago tudo certinho aki como manda o governo e como manada a Tia Ana, e tenho lucro em cima,

----------


## Magnun

Pessoal, vamos nos deter ao assunto do tópico e evitar ofensas a outros usuários teremos que trancar o tópico.

Obrigado!

----------


## GrayFox

O ideal mesmo é débito em conta. Problema é convencer...

----------


## netosdr

> uma pergunta, se acha que pagando todos os impostos vc não tem lucro, entao pra que vc tem provedor?
> pago tudo certinho aki como manda o governo e como manada a Tia Ana, e tenho lucro em cima,


Vc é o primeiro no Brasil que diz que paga todos os impostos e ainda tem altos lucros..

## Post editado

----------


## Magnun

Novamente informo que se houver insultos a outros usuário ou se esse tópico fugir do assunto serei forçado a tranca-lo.

Obrigado!

----------


## Josue Guedes

> bom, eu pago link de 10 megas, tenho 10 funcionarios ao todo juntando os 2 provedores tenho 16 megas e 15 funcionarios, pago todos os impostos, sou registrado, pago aluguel dos escritorios, e das salas de laborarotorios, ao todo são 5 salas, pago celulares corporativos, telefones, entao a meu ver estou todo certo, se tiver algo errado me avisem, por favor, 
> mas não deixo de pagar 3 reais de cada cliente, mesmo que meu plano mais barato é 50 reais, eu ia preferir passar 1,50 para o cliente e assumir os outros 1,50 e ter uma coisa mais profissional que não me dê dor de cabeça do que ficar "economizando" e ficar com a fama de "provedor fundo de quintal" 
> se tem 500 a 1000 clientes, esse é mais um motivo para vc poder negociar com o banco, pois quando interei 700 clientes eu fiz um acordo com o banco e consegui boleto a 1,08
> se vc tem esses clientes, 3 reais não seria um valor tão absurdo, vendo pelo lado de cada cliente, 
> por favor faça uma coisa bem feita, gaste um pouco a mais, melhor que ter uma má fama na cidade como provedor ruim, pois cobrança atendimento, e uma coisa que eu prezo muito é dar o cliente opções, ele pode imprimir, pagar com cartao, pagar no escritorio, oou no boleto do proprio banco,
> 
> pelo amor de Deus, com 500 clientes se queixar de 3 reais, se chama desespero


As contas devem ser feitas em porcentagem, se você está pagando 3 Reais por boleto de um plano de R$40,00 por mês isso é quase 10% do lucro bruto, é caro demais! O boleto para 100 clientes, estamos falando em R$300,00 e por ai vai. Na realidade eu também, não me vejo usando outro método de cobrança a não ser boleto mesmo, mais é caro.

----------


## Acronimo

de opção, exemplo, se ele pagar no cartao, vc soma todo o valor de 12 meses e divide, no cartao
ele pode optar por boleto, no caso passa o valor e 1,50 para o cliente
tipo se o plano é 50 reais, eu passo para o cliente 51,50 avisando que é taxa de banco,

----------


## ocpinformatica

Boa noite !! Eu trabalho com boleto tambem , mais este valor que você paga é muito caro amigo; Eu pago R$ 1,61.
Att
Otávio

----------


## Acronimo

Negocie com o banco, coloque em discursão que se não ter melhora no valor, vc procura outro banco, o maximo que consegui baixar no BB é 1,08 
depois de muita negociação

----------

